# Karbit's Poodles (TX)



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

Hi and Welcome!

I can't think of any members who have offhand. Using the Search function above will bring up a lot of threads where they are recommended to members. They have a very good reputation as a quality breeder, if that helps at all.

I just did that and found a recent thread including a member with a Karbit poodle here.


----------



## BallFan (Apr 25, 2021)

Rose n Poos said:


> Hi and Welcome!
> 
> I can't think of any members who have offhand. Using the Search function above will bring up a lot of threads where they are recommended to members. They have a very good reputation as a quality breeder, if that helps at all.
> 
> I just did that and found a recent thread including a member with a Karbit poodle here.


Thank you!


----------

